# SwimSkim 25 Start



## G12345W (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

seit dem 20.06.08 habe ich den o.g. Skimmer im Einsatz.
Bisher funktionierte er Tadellos, bis er gestern plötzlich  aufschwamm und auf dem Wasser lag.
Obwohl er mit eine Schnur am Teichboden befestigt ist ( Teichtiefe ca 130 cm ). Die Schnur ist so eingestellt, das der Skimmer noch ein bischen "Spiel"
hat um auf Wind usw. zu reagieren.
Viel Dreck ist im Auffangkorb nicht und auch der Schwamm ist sauber.

Kennt jemand dieses "Phänomen" und betrifft es nur diesen Skimmer oder kommt so etwas bei anderen Schwimmskimmer auch vor ? 

Was passiert wenn ich die Schnur stärker straffe ?, ist das schädlich für den Skimmer

Macht es Sinn den Skimmer ebenfalls  24 Std zu betreiben oder nur wenn Schmutzablageren auf dem Teich sind ?

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für euere Unterstützung


----------



## p3ox (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Passiert bei meinem auch manchmal!Der Grund dafür kann aber nur das Leersaugen des Behälters sein! Da er, solang er nicht mit Wasser gefüllt ist, aufschwimmt!Wie es dazu kommt, konnte ich bisher nicht beobachten!Mich würde dabei noch interessieren, ob die Pumpe für einen Trockenlauf ausgelegt ist?

Gruß, Basti


----------



## thrissops (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

hallo,
ich habe mir auch einen Oase Schwimmskim zugelegt; kurzum gesagt,ich bin ein wenig genervt von dem Teil,der Grund ist das Aufschwimmen.Bei mir geschieht das sehr oft,um nicht zu sagen täglich.Das er mal 24 Std durchläuft,ist selten.Trotz Fangkorbleerung,Schwammreinigung.
Für mich erscheint es noch utopisch,wie bei der Häufigkeit der "Fehlfunktion" die Nebenwirkung im Winter,sprich Eisfreihaltung realisiert werden soll.
Auch habe ich dessen Eigenleben,sprich das Schwimmen im Teich ,noch nicht begriffen....Mal kreisend,mal in eine Richtung schwimmend,aber irgendwie nie so,wie mans gerne hätte:crazy 
Werd jetzt mal nachgucken,ob er wieder oben schwimmt...

Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir kommt das Aufschwimmen auch vor, wenn der Wind die Einlaufklappe hochstellt. Ich dachte bisher, das Aufschwimmen sei die  Folge einer Manipulation an dem Gerät, ich habe nämlich den Luftschlauch im Gehäuseinneren entfernt um mit dem Geblubber kein CO2 auszutreiben. Ich habe den Skimmer nur sehr selten in Gebrauch, eigentlich nur, wenn eine Pflanze in unmittelbarer Teichnähe ihre Blüten verliert. Am Skimmer habe ich eine längere Schnur mit einem nicht zu schweren Anker gebunden, um seinen Bewgungsradius nicht zu sehr einzuschränken, aber sehr viel Bewegung macht er trotzdem nicht. Wenn er seinen Platz "gefunden" hat, bleibt er auch dort und beschränkt sich auf die Absaugung weniger Quadratmeter im Umfeld.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## sternhausen (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Leute 
Das Problem hatte ich auch.
Ich habe dann abe festgestellt das die Skimmerklappe zu viel Spiel hatte an ihrer Befestigung.
Dadurch ist es öfter vorgekommen, dass sich die Klappe verkantet hat (bei Wind oder Wellengang) und die Kraft der Ansaugströmung nicht mehr ausreichte diese umzulegen.
Dadurch wurde der Skimmer leer und stieg auf.
Meine Lösung: Auf jeder Seite die Klappe um ca 1mm kürzen.
Geht mit einem Teppichmesser ausgezeichnet. da das Materal an den Rändern sowieso sehr dünn ist.
Seitdem absolut kein Problem mehr.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## Elfriede (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo SwimSkim 25-Anwender,

habt Ihr Euere Schwimmskimmer noch in Betrieb? 

Meiner ist nämlich eingegangen, obwohl erst knapp über ein Jahr alt und nur selten in Betrieb. Er ist die letzten Tage zwar noch kurz angelaufen, eine Minute vielleicht, dann war Schluss, der FI-Schalter beendete die Stromzufuhr. Einen Fehler  konnte ich weder am Kabel noch am  Gerät  finden. Sicher liegt der Skimmer noch im Garantiezeitraum, aber leider habe ich die Unterlagen nicht hier auf Paros und nach verschiedenen Berichten aus dem Internet schieben Händler und Hersteller Oase  die Garantieverpflichtung ewig hin und her. So lange kann ich nicht warten, denn die starken Winde hier bringen viel feines, trockenes  Material in den Teich, das mit dem Kescher kaum fassbar ist. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem schnellen Ersatz und am Überlegen ob ich den SwimSkim 25 noch einmal kaufen soll oder besser das größere Nachfolgemodell 50 CSW, wofür ich leider keine Erfahrungsberichte gefunden habe. Deshalb meine Frage: Kennt den neuen SwimSkim CSW jemand von Euch oder hat ihn vielleicht schon im Teich?

Sicher gibt es bessere Skimmer, die man auch mit einer 12V-Pumpe speisen könnte, aber da ich keine Filteranlage habe sind sie bei mir nutzlos. Mir macht es auch nichts aus, wenn ich den Filterkorb täglich herausnehmen und reinigen muss, obwohl ich ihn beim SwimSkim 25 für etwas zu  klein empfinde.

Ich hoffe, dass jemand hier im Forum ein Rat für mich hat, der mir bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen könnte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Phil (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,

laut Oase haben die SwimSkim Skimmer einen termischen Überlastungsschutz, der auslöst, wenn entweder das Wasser zu warm ist oder die Pumpe nicht richtig arbeiten kann. Da du deinen Teich vermutlich in der Sonne liegen hast (irgendwie logisch in Griechenland  ) würd ich mal drauf tippen, dass sich das schwarze gehäuse in der Sonne zu stark aufheizt und er deswegen abschaltet.

Schonmal in ner Wanne im Schatten probiert ob er da das gleiche Verhalten zeigt? 
Ansonsten ist er wahrscheinlich wirklich defekt. Ob man sich dann wieder so einen holt, wenn man vorher soviele Probleme mit hatte, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab sowas nicht im Einsatz. Vielleicht macht ein Standskimmer aber auch den gleichen Sinn, einen Filter danach braucht man ja nicht zwangsmäßig, wenns dir ohnehin nur um den Grobschmutz geht.

LG aus Deutschland nach Griechenland


----------



## Elfriede (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Phil,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habe den Skimmer auch schon am frühen Morgen bei Schatten probiert, hat nichts genützt, er ist wohl kaputt.

Standskimmer ist bei meiner Wassertiefe und bei den wechselnden Windrichtungen auch nicht optimal. 

An sich hat der SwimSkim 25 für meine eher seltenen Einsätze genügt. Hätte ich gestern nicht so viele negative Berichte darüber im Internet gefunden, wäre meine Bestellung auch schon weg. Über den SwimSkim 50 CWS gibt es noch so gut wie nichts zu lesen, da er offensichtlich erst heuer auf den Markt kam.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Phil (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,

dann scheint er wahrscheinlich wirklich kaputt zu sein, bzw in dem Fall die Pumpe den Geist aufgegeben zu haben. Vielleicht bekommt man diese aber auch von OASE im Zubehörhandel, als Ersatzteil. Dann musste dir nicht gleich nen ganz neuen kaufen.

Bei dem 50 CWS hast du Recht, den gibt es erst seit Anfang 2009, also wirds dazu auch noch nicht viele langzeitmeinungen geben. Für mich sieht er aber technisch genauso aus wie sein kleiner Bruder, halt nur größer. Wesewegen die technischen Probleme, nahezu die gleichen sein sollten.

Hätte dir da lieber was erfreulicheres zu gesagt, aber ich hab da vielleicht noch eine Alternative für dich.
Das GARDENA-Schwimm-Skimmer-Set PS 2500 S, sieht optisch so aus wie das Teil von OASE, aber ich kann dir auch hier keinerlei Auskunft darüber geben, wie gut das Funktioniert oder auch nicht.
Ansonsten wäre da noch Meßner, mit ihren Schwimmskimmern, für die du allerdings eine extra Pumpe benötigst (diese könnte das wasser ja auch wieder direkt in den Teich Pumpen).

LG


----------



## zickenkind (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,

das sind keine guten Nachrichten. 

Meiner läuft immer noch und ich habe bis jetzt auch keine Probleme gehabt. Ab und zu kommt er mal raus aber das stört mich nicht.... Meiner läuft jetzt seid 2,5 jahren von April bis Oktober so ca. Leider ist mist das Du die Unterlagen nicht da hast. Osae hat einen guten Sevice und die würden Dir das Teil bestimmt durchtauschen. Erfahrungen basieren auf einige Teichler hier und auch ich die ihre Pumpen eingeschickt haben. Denke mal der grosse neue von Oase könnte Dir sicherlich helfen. Hatte ihn vor einiger Zeit mal in der Hand und die Qulaität ist wie beim alten Skimmer, denke mit diesem kann man nix falsch machen. Andere denken da natürlich anders drüber. Aber jedem seine Meinung.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Nochmals vielen Dank, Phil,

für Deine Mühe. Die  Meßner Schwimmskimmer habe ich mir angeschaut und eine neue 12V 6000 von Oase hätte ich auch hier. Das Problem dabei ist allerdings, dass bei mir  die feinen Schwebestoffe ohne nachfolgenden Filter wieder im Teich landen würden, da der Skimmer von Messner nur Blätter und andere grobe Stoffe zurückhält und die feinen Partikel in einen Filter leitet, den es bei mir ja nicht gibt. 

Vielleicht ist der Neue von Oase auch schon besser entwickelt als der SwimSkim 25, mit dem ich Pech gehabt habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Michael,

es ist wohl so, dass ich mit meinem SwimSkim 25 einfach Pech gehabt habe, da Deiner immer noch problemlos funktioniert und alle anderen offenbar auch, da sich niemand sonst  hier negativ geäußert hat. Trotzdem werde ich mich, wenn überhaupt für Oase, dann eher für den etwas größeren, neuen Schwimmskimmer entscheiden, da ich ja einen relativ großen Teich habe.

Auf alle Fälle werde ich das kaputte Stück im Herbst nach Österreich mitnehmen und dort meinen Garantieanspruch geltend machen, vielleicht habe ich Glück und es klappt auch bei mir.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,
das würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch versuchen. Der FI-Schalter ist wohl erst dadurch ausgelöst wurden, dass Wasser in die Pumpenelektrik (Motor oder Anschluss) gelangt ist. 
Das sollte auch bei Überhitzung der Pumpe nicht passieren. 
Der FI-Schalter hat verhindert, das Du bei Kontakt mit Deinem Teich nicht zum "Stromableiter" geworden bist - nicht auszudenken!
Rein materiell ist das auch nicht unbedenklich:
Was würdest Du machen, wenn der FI für's ganze Haus und nicht bloß den Außenbereich während Deiner Abwesenheit ausgelöst worden wäre?
Der Schaden wäre recht heftig (Kühlschränke bzw. -truhen, Klimatisierung, jegliche Steuerung/Automatisierung am Haus, andere elektrische Geräte im Dauerbetrieb, Warmwasserbereitung), und deshalb gibt es für elektrische Geräte recht harte Vorschriften (VDE, CE etc.). Für eine Reklamation hätte ich kein schlechtes Gewissen.
Wenn Du ein schlechtes Gewissen noch hast, dann gib' dem Hersteller ein paar Infos zu den Umständen (sofern er danach fragt, und es auch wissen will, und nicht die Garantie wegen Kleingedrucktem verweigern, was ich hier aber weniger glaube). Damit hilfst Du ihm, bessere Geräte zu bauen.


----------



## Maik2237 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo,
also ich hatte beide Skimmer im Einsatz den 25er und den Cws die sind von der Bauart gleich nur das der cws eine stärkere Pumpe hat.
Ich habe auch immer das Problem gehabt das er aufschwimmt (bei beiden).
Diese Skimmer sind nur was wenn man keine Uferzone hat da sie nur Seerosenblätter brauchen um aufzuschwimmen,ich habe sie auch am Boden befestigt mit Angelschnur am Teichrand befestigt aber das olle ding kam immer wieder hoch.
Mein Fazit ist: dieses Gerät ist was für Koiteiche wo es steile Ufer gibt und wo er wild drin rumfahren kann ohne Pflanzen oder irgendwelche Hindernisse.
gruss.
Maik2237


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo,

mein Swim Skim schwimmt nicht mehr auf
nach einem kleinen Umbau:

Schwamm raus und über den Korb von oben, 
nicht von unten einen abgeschnittenen Nylonstrumpf.
In der Mitte vom Strumpf ein kleines Loch durch das der
Spitz vom Korb kommt.

Ergebniss:

viel längere Zeiten bis zum ausleeren,
besserer Wasserdurchsatz und erhöhte
Ansaug-Strömung. Kein aufschwimmen,
da der Wasserauslass unter dem Korb sich
nicht dauernd durch den Filterschwamm
verschließt.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## zickenkind (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Andy,

hast Du evtl. mal ein paar Fotos vom Umbau??


----------



## Elfriede (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo zusammen,

@Rolf,

ja, nicht umsonst sind Pumpen im Wasser besonders in einem Schwimmteich für mich ein Horror, ausgenommen 12V-Pumpen. Andrerseits war der kleine SwimSkim für mich sehr praktisch, da ich ja keinen Filter betreibe. Leider habe ich kein ähnliches Ding gefunden, das mit einer 12 Volt-Pumpe ausgestattet ist oder auf 12-Volt-Betrieb umgerüstet werden könnte. 

Wenn ich im November die Insel verlasse, bleibt nur die Pumpe für die Versorgung der höher gelegenen Außenbecken an (sie liegt nicht im Teich), im Haus ist alles stromlos über den Winter, damit es keine Unannehmlichkeiten geben kann, sollte der FI-Schalter auslösen.

Ich denke auch, dass Wasser in die Pumpe eingedrungen ist, denn der Kabelanschluss an der Pumpe scheint mir nicht ausreichend gesichert zu sein, weshalb dieses Problem bei diesem Skimmer wohl häufiger auftritt, wie ich in einem einschlägigen Forum gelesen habe. 


@ Maik,

Du hattest beide Modelle im Einsatz, schreibst Du, und warst durch das häufige Aufschwimmen genervt, hast Du jetzt keinens der Modelle mehr laufen? Hast Du vielleicht einen besseren Skimmer gefunden? 


@ Andy,

habe ich Deinen Umbau richtig verstanden, Du kleidest den Korb mit dem Strumpf aus, d.h. Du stülpst ihn von oben in den Korb ?


Euch allen liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Bitteschön, ganz frische Bilder 

Ja, Elfriede, der Strumpf kommt von oben drüber
und dichtet gleich noch den Rand vom Korb 
sauber ab.

Nur noch den Korb rausnehmen und ausleeren,
Strumpf ca. 1 mal pro Woche auswaschen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Elfriede (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Andy,

ja, so ähnlich habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Aber auf das Hochstellen der Einlaufklappe durch Fische oder Blätter hat Deine "Operation" keinen Einfluss,- oder doch? Ich dachte bisher nämlich, dass der SwimSkim nur aufschwimmt, wenn sich die Klappe durch äußere Einflüsse aufstellt und damit den Zufluss zum Korb behindert. Bei mir war das Aufschwimmen eher selten, da ich das Gerät in der pflanzenfreien Schwimmzone mit geringem Bewegungsradius verankert hatte.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,

der swim skim schwimmt auch auf,
wenn das Einströmloch unter dem
Korb zumacht oder vom Schwamm
verstopft wird. Die Klappe ist mir
ehrlich gesagt noch nie aufgeschwommen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Maik2237 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @Rolf,
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Nein im moment habe ich keinen Skimmer am laufen,werde mir aber den AquaSkim 40 kaufen und den mal probieren.
gruss Maik


----------



## zickenkind (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Andy,

DANKE für die Bilder, werde ich auch mal probieren. Ne Verbesserung ist immer gut.


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Bitteschön


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit gestern wieder einen Skimmer und hoffe, dass ich damit mehr Glück habe, denn es ist wieder ein SwimSkim 25 Start, den mir mein Mann aus Österreich mitgebracht hat, weil er das Nachfolgemodell bis zu seiner Abreise nicht mehr auftreiben konnte. Trotzdem will ich weiterhin nach einem Schwimmskimmer mit integrierter 12V-Pumpe suchen. 

Den SwimSkim auszuschalten, wenn ich ins Wasser steige, ist selbstverständlich und stellt kein Problem dar, aber darüber hinaus greife ich unzählige Male am Tag ins Wasser um ein welkes Blatt zu entfernen oder etwas Wasser zu entnehmen und schalte den Skimmer nicht immer aus. Wie macht Ihr das?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## zickenkind (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,

mein Skimmer läuft Tagsüber immer. Da ich aber auch ein Fischbesatz habe, fasse ich immer mal ins Wasser zum füttern oder mal um ein Blatt zu entfernen. Allerdings ist die Stromleitung durch 2 Fi`s abgesichert. Aber ob das eine Garantie gegen Stromschlag ist??? Keine Ahnung. Ansonsten laufen alle anderen Geräte mit Strom über Funk-Steckdosen.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Michael,

wozu ist der zweite Fi-Schalter gut? Reagieren dann beide Schalter gleichzeitig oder ist der zweite Schalter als Sicherung gedacht, falls der erste Schalter einmal nicht funktionieren sollte? An sich sollte man einer  wasserdicht verpackten Teichpumpe von Oase vertrauen können, aber wenn man sich die drastischen Warnhinweise auf den Gebrauchanleitungen anschaut, ist sicher größte Vorsicht geboten, ich werde künftig jedenfalls nicht mehr so arglos damit umgehen wie bisher. Zum Glück brauche ich den Skimmer nur fallweise, wenn der Wind besonders viel Material in den Teich weht, also nicht täglich.

Die Funksteckdosen dienen wohl eher nur der Bequemlichkeit als der Sicherheit,-oder irre ich mich? Ich kenne mich mit der Elektrik nicht so gut aus, habe aber irgendwo  etwas über einen Trenn-Trafo gelesen, den man als zusätzliche Sicherung einbauen könnte. Kennst Du Dich damit auch aus? Ich denke, dass der Sicherheitsaspekt ein wichtiges Thema in einem Teichforum ist, denn so wie Du und ich werden sicher eine Menge Leute oftmals bei laufenden Pumpen ins Wasser fassen, um ihre Lieblinge zu füttern, welke Blätter zu entfernen oder einfach nur die Wassertemperatur zu fühlen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Redlisch (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> An sich sollte man einer  wasserdicht verpackten Teichpumpe von Oase vertrauen können, aber wenn man sich die drastischen Warnhinweise auf den Gebrauchanleitungen anschaut, ist sicher größte Vorsicht geboten, ich werde künftig jedenfalls nicht mehr so arglos damit umgehen wie bisher. Zum Glück brauche ich den Skimmer nur fallweise, wenn der Wind besonders viel Material in den Teich weht, also nicht täglich.
> Elfriede



Aber auch hier kann es passieren ...

Ich hatte meinen Nachbarn einen gebrauchten SwimSkim25 hier im Forum gekauft, soweit sah er sehr gut aus. Hätte man es nicht gewusst, so hätte man denken können er ist Neu.

Nach 3 Monaten tat sich nichts mehr, und man bat mich nach dem Skimmer zu schauen.

Ich habe ihn zerlegt um die Ursache zu finden, die eingegossene Wicklung hatte in der Vergussmasse einen Haarriss. Diesen sah man aber erst wenn das Wicklungspaket unter Wasser war. Es stiegen feine Bläschen auf.

Was passiert wenn die Wicklung durch den Haariss mit dem Wasser in Verbindung steht kannst du dir sicher denken.

Leider ist das Teil nun ein Fall für den Schrott, da es diese mit der Anschlussleitung nicht als Ersatzteil gibt.

Warum er kaputt gegangen ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich kenne soetwas nur von Magnetventilen, wenn sie ohne Kern betrieben werden und zuheiss werden, dann machen sie "dicke Backen". Ein anderer Grund wäre wenn der Skimmer auf festen Boden runtergefallen wäre. Beides kann aber ausgeschlossen werden. Zumindest ist der Skimmer nie ausserhalb des Wassers gelaufen.

Axel


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,
freut mich, dass der Skimmer getauscht wurde   .
Bitte benutze keinen Trenntrafo für einen Skimmermotor. Das bringt in diesem Fall nichts. Wenn der FI auslöst, dann tut er das, weil irgendwo unkontrolliert elektrischer Strom nicht durch die eigentlichen Kabel fliesst (also ein "Bilanzdefizit"). Ein zweiter FI in Reihe würde in jedem der Kreise einen Fehlerstrom erlauben, also 2x10 mA. Ich hoffe doch, dass Dein Außenbereich nicht über 40 mA (0,04 A) abgesichert ist. Das ist bei Wasser als gut leitendem Medium problematisch. Hier kannst Du was verbessern, so nicht schon geschehen.
Eine 12V-Version ist für uns Menschen ungefährlich. Da Oase in vielen seiner Pumpen Spannungsregler hat, wäre das eigentlich kein zusätzlicher Aufwand für viele Modelle. Doch so etwas dauert nun mal, bis es "Standard" ist ... .
Es scheint auch umgekehrt viele Menschen zu überfordern, elektrische Geräte nicht über einen 230 V~ - Stecker in Betrieb zu nehmen, oder ein Netzteil zwischenzuschalten... :?.
Was soll ich sagen? Du weißt, was Du gerne hättest, und das wäre sehr einfach zu realisieren. Leider ist es schwierig zu bekommen. Dass in einem heutigen Haushalt viele Geräte über Kleinspannung gespeist werden könnten, wird dabei auch übersehen (und dass Solarzellen etc. direkt in diese Leistung abgeben könnten). In der Zukunft können wir darüber lachen, oder haben wir andere Probleme (dank Krise ..).


----------



## Elfriede (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Axel,

auch mein SwimSkim 25 ist nie auf den harten Boden aufgeschlagen und auch nie trocken gelaufen, weshalb ich einen ähnlichen Defekt vermute wie bei Deinem Nachbarn oder auch eine undichte Stelle beim Kabelanschluss. Ich hoffe aber, dass das neue Gerät länger als 14 Monate fehlerfrei laufen wird und dass sich der Hersteller nicht vor einer Garantieleistung für das kaputte Gerät drücken wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Rolf,

getauscht wurde das Gerät nicht, da die Rechnung nicht verfügbar war, also hat  mein Mann den SwimSkim einfach in einem Laden für einschlägige Artikel gekauft. Eine Garantieleistung für das kaputte Gerät kann ich erst beantragen, wenn ich im Herbst nach Österreich komme.

Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Erklärung zur Sicherheit. Ich habe mir sofort im Haupt-Verteilerschrank den FI-Schalter angeschaut, es ist ein RCCB von Siemens mit der Bezeichnung 5 SM1 344-0 _In_40A. Ich habe mir dieses Ding zwar auf der Siemens-Seite im Internet aufgerufen, konnte mit den Daten aber aus Mangel an Sachkenntnis nicht viel anfangen.

Es stimmt, ich weiß zwar was ich möchte, aber nicht wie ich dazu kommen könnte. Selber verstehe ich von diesen Dingen so gut wie nichts und die Elektriker hier, sofern man überhaupt einen bekommt, haben für Sonderwünsche kein Verständnis oder auch keine Ahnung, wie mir scheint. Wer schon einmal in Griechenland war, dem werden sicher die überall frei herumhängenden Kabel aufgefallen sein, von sogfältigem Umgang mit Strom kann hier, obwohl EU-Land, noch keine Rede sein, zumindest auf den Inseln nicht.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## zickenkind (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,



Elfriede schrieb:


> wozu ist der zweite Fi-Schalter gut? Reagieren dann beide Schalter gleichzeitig oder ist der zweite Schalter als Sicherung gedacht, falls der erste Schalter einmal nicht funktionieren sollte?





sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte, hatte die letzten Tage wenig Zeit zum Schreiben. Habe nur deshalb 2 Fi`s weil ich den Strom von ner Starkstromdose abgezweigt habe. Bei mir ist da jede Ader vom Stromkasten her mit einem FI abgesichert. Wie schnell oder flink diese sind, keine Ahnung. Hoffe aber mal das das langt. Ansonsten gibt es glaube ich die Möglichkeit einen FI direkt vor dem Stecker in die Steckdose zu stecken, ob der mehr Sicherheit bietet keine Ahnung. 

Es ist richtig das meine Fernbedienung nur der BEQUEMLICHKEIT dient, allerdings auch zum abschalten der einzelnen Pumpen und Lichter weil alles bei mir in einem VA-Schaltkasten untergebracht ist und ich nicht immer lust habe diesen dann bei Wartung und Reinigung zu öffnen.

Ich hoffe mal für Dich das der neue Skimmer nun etwas länger hält. Denke aber schon wenn Du im Herbst wieder zu Hause bist und den alten einschickst das er von Oa.e durchgetauscht wird. Evtl noch einen kleinen dreizeile dabei. Denke mal das Du uns auf den laufenden hälst. 

Wünsche Dir einen schönen Tag heute, auch wir hier im Norden sollen es mal warm bekommen............


----------



## HaMaKi (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo,

hatte einen gebrauchten aus einem anderen Forum gekauft. Er funktionierte nur kurz und gab dann unerklärlicherweise keinen Ton mehr von sich.

Nach dem Auseinanderbauen stellten wir fest, dass er sich etwas festgesetzt hatte. Als sich alles wieder drehte, eingesteckt -> nix. Das gleiche nochmal: plötzlich ging's.

Mittlerweile habe ich folgende Erfahrung mit dem Teil gemacht:
- er läuft wann er will
- er läuft warum auch immer
- er läuft seit der 'Wandlung' (danke Andi!!!) von Filter auf Da.-Strumpfhose endlich ohne Mucken :beeten und schwimmt nur noch selten auf 

So kann ich mit dem Teil leben. Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit dem Konkurenz-Produkt von Velda gemacht; ist das auch so zickig?

Gruß Marita


----------



## Kaje (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Ich habe diesen Skimmer Swim Skim25 seit April diesen Jahres und muss zugeben, dass dieser bei mir tadellos ohne aufschwimmen oder sonstiges seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Alle 2-3 Tage wird mal der Auffangkorb geleert und der Schwamm gereinigt und gut ist..
Damit dieser nicht im Gartenteich unkontrolliert umherschwimmt, habe ich an der Unterseite des Skimmer eine Schnur befestigt und am anderen Ende an einen Stein gebunden, der am Bodengrund des Teiches liegt. Somit hat der Skimmer einen kontrollierten Bewegungsradius und ich komme zudem leicht an ihn heran, um ihn zu entleeren.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Michael,

die Möglichkeit einen DI- Personenschutz-Zwischenstecker für den SwimSkim zu verwenden gefällt mir,- danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe mir diese FI-Zwischenstecker inzwischen von verschiedenen Herstellern angeschaut und auch in einem Aquaristik-Forum darüber gelesen. Für mich stellt es kein Problem dar, dass ein angeschlossenes Gerät, wie bei mir der SwimSkim, nach einem Stromausfall nicht wieder selbständig anläuft, da ich ihn nur betreibe, wenn ich vor Ort bin. Außerdem habe ich  noch nicht gründlich genug gesucht, vielleicht gibt es auch so einen Stecker, der wieder selbst einschaltet. Ob so ein Zwischenstecker wirklich die Sicherheit bietet, wie von den Herstellern beschrieben, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.Als Sofortmaßnahme scheint mir diese Möglichkeit aber brauchbar, weil ich dafür keinen willigen Elektriker ausfindig machen muss.

Über den Ausgang der Garantiegeschichte werde ich sicher berichten.

Ich hoffe, der Norden hat heute auch genug Wärme abbekommen und grüße herzlich aus Griechenland

Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Marita, hallo Kaje,

zickig ist er schon, der kleine SwimSkim 25 Start, wie man in einschlägigen Foren immer wieder lesen kann, aber so lange er bei mir funktionierte, war ich damit zufrieden und schätzte besonders die problemlose, schnelle Reinigung, die ich allerdings täglich vornehmen musste. Dem neuen Gerät werde ich auch einmal Strumpfhosen anziehen, sofern es diese hier zu kaufen gibt, denn gesehen habe ich sie bislang noch in keinem Geschäft. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,

geht auch mit Bankräuberstrümpfen, vielleicht
gibts die 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kaje (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich habe meinen Skimmer auch ohne Strumphosen in Betrieb und der Funktioniert wie bereits erwähnt einwandfrei.


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Alles von Anfang an in diesem Thema lesen,
dann weißt Du weshalb der Strumpf gut ist.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Andy,

ich habe alles gelesen, besonders eingehend Deinen Beitrag #15, in dem Du die Vorteile der Strumpfmethode beschreibst und #18 mit der Fotodoku.

Liebe Grüße aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## steffen55 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo, 

ich habe auch einen SwimSkim 25 im Einsatz. Meiner schwimmt auch gelegentlich auf. Habe mir eine extra Schaltuhr eingebaut. Läuft von 8.00 bis 21.00 Uhr immer 1 Stnde, dann 15 min Pause. So kann Er eventuell wieder abtauchen. Reinigen muß ich Ihn aller 2 Tage. Habe den Filter von unten in den Korb gemacht und unten ein dünneren Filter (ca 10mm, weiß aber nicht mehr wo ich Den herhabe) reingetan. Scheint zu funzen


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Steffen,

probier den Strumpf ruhig mal aus, geht echt super

Gruß
Andy


----------



## buddler (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

hallo liebe teichverrückte!
wollte mich auch nach einiger einleszeit dann doch mal hier zu wort melden.
zunächst mal--------das forum ist top und informativ,weiter so.
habe mir im letzten monat den neuen swimskim cws von oase zugelegt.die absaugmenge und funktion ist eigendlich mit gut zu bewerten.
allerdings sieht man doch,dass kleinere partickel durch die großen schlitze hindurch wieder in den teich gespült werden.alles was nicht mehr an der oberfläche innerhalb des skimmer schwimmt,wird irgendwann dann leider unter wasser gezogen und auch soweit ich es beobachten konnte zurück gespült.
ist zwar äußerst gering,aber eben leider so.
habs dann mal mit dem strumpf versucht....leider trieb der skimmer nach kurzer laufzeit dann auf.
also so funzt es nicht beim cws.
dünne filterwatte rein.............leider das gleiche ergebnis.auftreiben und schluß.
so,jetzt hab ich was von florabest von lidl gefunden.alugeflecutsmatten für die kellerlochabdeckung.maschenweite ca.1,5 - 2 mm.preis im moment ca.2,50 euro.
habs mir zurecht geschnitten und so zusammen gefaltet,dass es mühelos in den korb paßt.funzt super.kein aufschwemmen und die kleineren teilchen wie z.b. tannennadeln bleiben nun im korb.die feineren teilchen bleiben weiterhin im schwamm hängen.
einfach mal testen.es geht.
herbstliche grüße aus bochum vom buddler


----------



## buddler (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

hallo!
ich noch mal.
muss meinen erfahrungsbericht mit dem cws leicht revidieren.
nach einigen hundert tannennadeln in der letzten stürmischen nacht,kam auch nun der cws nach oben.
war wohl anscheinend zu voll gewesen.muss ich mal im auge behalten.
das wurmt mich schon,dass das nicht so richtig klappt.
gruß vom buddler
Jörg


----------



## drummer11 (4. Okt. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo erstmal . Ich habe den neuen CWS Swim Skim . Leider muß ich Euch bestätigen ,
der Skimmer schwimmt auch auf . Das Problem lässt sich aber leicht beseitigen , indem mann einen kleinen Stein in die Nähe der Klappe legt . Seit diesem Tag habe ich mit dem Skimmer keine Probleme mehr .


----------



## Elfriede (3. Dez. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier im August (#6) aus Paros  berichtet, dass mein SwimSkim leider eingegangen war. Einen Garantie-Austausch konnte ich in Griechenland nicht geltend machen, da die dazu nötige Rechnung in Österreich lag. Wie aber bereits im Sommer  angekündigt, brachte ich den defekten SwimSkim im November aus Paros mit nach Österreich und schickte ihn an die Lieferfirma (Aquaristikshop Mair) zurück, die ihn anstandslos gegen ein neues Gerät austauschte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## zickenkind (4. Dez. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Elfriede,
also hat sich die etwas teurere Anschaffung doch gelohnt, wenn man im Zuge der Garantie einen "NEUEN" bekommt. Freue mich mit Dir, gute Leistung vom Shop und Oase.


----------



## daniel_xy (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

jetzt hab ich mich durch den ganzen thread gelesen und weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich die anschaffung lasse oder tätige. mein teich befindet sich teilweise unter einer riesigen tanne, nadeln ohne ende. bedeutet das, daß die wahrscheinlichkeit besonders hoch ist, daß der skimmer aufschwimmen wird?

was bewirkt der stein in der nähe der klappe? so recht kann ich mir nicht vorstellen was das mit der klappe auf sich hat.:?


----------



## Steinadler (24. März 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo,

ich weiss, dass es schon etwas her ist, aber könnte drummer11 vielleicht mal ein Bild des SwimSkim CWS mit dem betreffenden Stein einstellen? Ich will mir nämlich auch einen zulegen. Ich dachte mir, dass ich ihn unter meiner Brücke (etwa in der Mitte des Teiches) befestige, so dass er nicht sichtbar ist, ich aber zum Korb wechseln hervorholen kann. Links und rechts habe ich Flachzonen mit Pflanzen, wobei rechts noch der Einlauf vom Bachlauf ist. Was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Ares (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo,

ich habe einen Gardena-Schwimm-Skimmer, ich finde es klasse, das er Blätter und Blütenstaub von der Wasseroberfläche entfernt und es ärgert mich auch  das der Skimmer täglich wieder auftreibt. Aber noch schlimmer finde ich aber, das er mir ständig Pflanzenteile meiner Unterwasserpflanzen aufsaugt. 
Wie verhindert Ihr, das er Unterwasserpflanzen entfernt?
Inzwischen habe ich nämlich gar keine mehr  und bevor ich neue besorge möchte ich hinter das Geheimnis kommen. 
Wer hilft mir dabei?

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Kaje (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Sandra,

die unterwasserpflanzen hattte ich anfangs am bodengrund mit Hilfe von Steinen befestigt, dann schwimmen diese auch nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Ares (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Jens,

so habe ich es auch gemacht.  Leider trieben immer wieder Pflanzenteile an der Oberfläche die dann leider im Skimmer landeten. 
Nun habe ich mich mit div. neuen Pflanzen eingedeckt und hoffe das sie bleiben wo sie hingehören 

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Servus Sandra

Herzlich Willkommen

Also hast du die UW-Pflanzen mit Steinen beschwert und am Grund so fixiert 

Allerdings hast du die Koi & Co. nicht mit eingerechnet ..... die Gründeln ... heißt, die graben dir die Pflanzen wieder aus 

Da hilft wohl nur ein externer Pflanzfilter bzw. Bodenfilter .....

Kannst von Glückreden das du noch Pflanzen im Teich hast .... Koi sind sehr gefrässig ...


----------



## Kaje (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallo Sandra & Helmut,

ich habe selber Kois, Wasserpflanzen und den Swimskim (den ich mir aber aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr zulegen würde, aber dies ist ein anderes Thema), wenn du Wasserpflanzen wie zb. __ Hornkraut benutzt, kannst Du sicher sein, dass dies Deine Kois nicht anknabbern und bei richtiger Beschwerung mit Steinen nicht mehr aufschmimmen und somit in den Skimmer gelangen können.Empfehlenswert wären hier auch Krebsscheren als Unterwasserpflanzen..


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Servus Jens

Aha ... wußte nicht das Koi __ Hornkraut meiden ..... 

Aber Krebsscheren würde ich nicht in den Teich tun ... da wäre mir die Verletzungsgefahr zu groß ....


----------



## Raducanu (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

FYI: Hab seit etwa 6 wochen den velda pondskimmer im einsatz, dieser ist mir noch nicht hochgekommen...


----------



## Kaje (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Ich habe selber seit einem Jahr den Swim Skim 25 und würd mir niemals mehr einen Schwimm Skimmer zulgenen, da diese Dinger nichts halbes und nichts ganzes sind und der Reinigungsaufwand schon enorm ist.
Mein nächster Skimmer wird wieder fest installiert und mit der Filteranlage verbunden sein.

Alles andere ist Spielzeug - Wenn auch besser als garnichts!


----------



## pyro (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Gibt es hier aktuelle Infos?

Ich habe auch Blütenstaub, Tannennadeln usw. auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen und komm mit dem keschern nicht mehr mit.

Darum wird wohl so ein Skimmer hermüssen aber welcher?? Der Oase Swim Skim 25 wird hier ja nicht unbedingt gelobt... was gibts für Alternativen oder hat Oase inzwischen nachgebessert?


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Du hast eine Nachricht, Martin


----------



## Kaje (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Der Swim-Skim ansich ist nicht schlecht, auch wenn der beste Skimmer, immer ein festinstallierter ist. Kommt drauf an, wie groß Dein Teich ist und welche Fläche dieser abaugen muss.. Denn dann würde ich evtl. zu den stärkerenVarianten greifen..Der Swim-Skim 25 eignet sich bis 25m²..der Swim Skim 50 bis 50m² usw..

Musst halt damit rechnen, diese swimmenden Skimmer, egal welcher Marke, je nach Oberflächenverschmutzung, alle 1-2 Tage reinigen zu müssen.


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

25qm kommt bei mir in etwa hin. Einen festen Skimmer könnte ich vermutlich maximal unter meinem Steg plazieren weil sonst fällt mir gerade kein geeigneter Platz dafür ein.

Ich muss mich da nochmal genauer informieren ehe ich investiere.


----------



## olli1277 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: SwimSkim 25 Start*

Hallöchen an alle, ich hatte mir auch vor kurzem den SwimSkim 25 Start zugelegt und kann nur sagen das ich anfangs auch Probleme mit dem Aufschwimmen hatte. Nachdem ich das ganze treiben eine Weile beobachtet hatte, ist mir aufgefallen das der Skimmer neben dem  Auftreiben auch eine menge Grund aufwirbelt. Die ganzen Probleme konnte ich damit beheben in dem ich die große untere Öffnung an dem Auslass, für die Luft und das Wasser, von der Pumpe geschlossen hatte. Jetzt sprudelt die Luft mit dem Wasser an den kleineren drei seitlichen Öffnungen heraus, was meiner Meinung nach völlig reicht und den ganzen Problemen ein Ende gesetzt hat. Ich hoffe das war für euch hilfreich. Wenn ich dazu komme kann ich auch noch ein paar Bilder zu dem veränderten Auslass hochladen.


----------

